# Root Samsung Galaxy Star 2 plus or Star Advance  (SM-G350E)



## Bby6 (Jan 16, 2015)

hi guys ! This is a guide for samsung star 2 plus :good:

And i've been looking for ways to root it ; and finally found out how :good: 
It was russian so i tried to translate it with google translate and did a summary! here u go  :
Im not responsible of any damage caused 
*What u'll need​*1. Desktop or notebook computer (OS Windows XP / Vista / 7/8 / 8.1)

2. Charge smartphone Samsung SM-G350E Galaxy Star Advance at least 30%

3. The original, undamaged MicroUSB cable

4. Download and install  Samsung driver  (if it is not installed) 

5. Download flasher  View attachment Odin_3.10.0.rar  (sews tablets and smartphones the company Samsung)

6. Download the file of a custom CWM Recovery: View attachment recovery.tar.rar extract the .md5 file

7. Download the update here: View attachment UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.40.zip for Root rights and copy it into the phone memory or sd card

*To obtain root permissions*

1. Restart your phone to download mode (vol- + menu + power button)

2. Connect the smartphone Samsung SM-G350E Galaxy Star Advance to the computer

3. Run flasher (Odin)

4. Remove the tick" AUTO REBOOT " in ODIN 

5. In the PDA select the file recovery.tar.MD5 that you unrared before

6. restart your phone into recovery mode (vol+ + menu + power without releasing till a warning msg come up to the screen)

7.Sew Recovery. After Odin flashed Recovery , disconnect your phone from the PC to remove the battery and put it back

8. Select the file  UPDATE-SuperSU.zip and apply it

9. Restart your smartphone, Root received! 

It is highly recommended after receiving Root rights to update (if an update) application SuperSu c app store Play Store


----------



## salimtn (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanx ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bby6 (Jan 30, 2015)

salimtn said:


> Thanx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



u're welcome


----------



## tvschaitanya (Mar 4, 2015)

*phone not starting*

i did as whatever you told
it started but rooting is not done and after reboot it's not at all starting what to do  :crying:??
My phone model is Samsung Galaxy Star Advance SM-G350E


----------



## Bby6 (Mar 10, 2015)

tvschaitanya said:


> i did as whatever you told
> it started but rooting is not done and after reboot it's not at all starting what to do  :crying:??
> My phone model is Samsung Galaxy Star Advance SM-G350E

Click to collapse



did  your phone block after you flashed the zip or the img?
i suggest you dowload kies too in case the problem is not solved you can get it working again by using SAMSUNG KIES


----------



## 98sheko98 (Apr 20, 2015)

after . Restart my mob 
i saw odin in Massage its Remove 
What is solve


----------



## Bby6 (Jul 28, 2015)

salimtn said:


> Thanx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are welcome


----------



## Bby6 (Jul 28, 2015)

98sheko98 said:


> after . Restart my mob
> i saw odin in Massage its Remove
> What is solve

Click to collapse



good to know:good:


----------



## Hicham03 (Sep 21, 2015)

You can root your Star Advance/Star 2 Plus via Kingo Root PC

 Envoyé de mon GT-I9100 avec XDA Forums


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2015)

i tried that but my phone firmware crashed


----------



## lalitcoolbudy (Nov 16, 2015)

where i get stock rom of my galaxy star advance


----------



## Hicham03 (Nov 16, 2015)

In sammobile.com


----------



## raviindia (Nov 26, 2015)

*Stock rom for Star Advance*



lalitcoolbudy said:


> where i get stock rom of my galaxy star advance

Click to collapse



Get samsung mobile stock rom at 
http://www.sammobile.com/firmwares/
login and download the latest firmwares for your device.......


----------



## parthdz (Feb 28, 2016)

*Me too need the Stock firmware of Samsung Galaxy Star advance*

*@sam mobile*Not Avilable


----------



## parthdz (Apr 15, 2016)

Link found!!!
Go to samsung-updates.con
Here u will get all roms for samsung device that are flashable by odin

Sent from my SM-G350E using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hicham03 (Apr 17, 2016)

parthdz said:


> @sam mobileNot Avilable

Click to collapse



No, SM-G350E firmwares are available on sammobile. Just search the phone's model (SM-G350E) and you'll find firmwares from all the countries


----------



## parthdz (Apr 28, 2016)

Please give me the direct download link of sm-g350e rom which can be flashed by Odin.<br />
I have searched the whole Google but I was unable to found.<br />
If anyone have please upload to Google drive and give me the link.?? please.. <br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G350E using XDA-Developers mobile app

Sent from my SM-G350E using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## omeralmuhtady (May 14, 2016)

power off your phone  press v+ + home + power it will get in recovery mode go to wipe cach prtition and do it after that go to wipe data and do it . it will run normaly


----------



## kanha1998 (May 31, 2016)

Hi
I had rooted my phone in this method before
But once my phone had bricked and I repaired it at the Samsung care
But after that whenever I tried to root my phone the Odin is not flashing the cwm
I had also enabled USB debugging mod in developer menu


----------



## 4w4y (Jun 14, 2016)

*hello*

what about roms for samsung G350e ?
plz with steps like ur root


----------



## Hicham03 (Jun 14, 2016)

4w4y said:


> what about roms for samsung G350e ?
> plz with steps like ur root

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...xy-star-2-plus-star-advance-sm-g350e-t3207538

Sent from my higgs2g using XDA Labs


----------



## Tegroid (Sep 20, 2016)

Dont you have TWRP recovery.zip for it ??? If yes then plzz add link


----------



## theHari08 (Sep 29, 2016)

Tegroid said:


> Dont you have TWRP recovery.zip for it ??? If yes then plzz add link

Click to collapse



TWRP :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...p-3-0-0-recovery-galaxy-star-advance-t3374275


----------

